
Show HN: Waze for Coronavirus - billions
I built Sneezemaps.com to correlate symptoms &amp; confirmed cases.  With enough data the model might be able to forecast local infections.<p>*Map interactions requires participation in a symptoms survey.  Awareness saves lives.<p>US: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sneezemap.com&#x2F;?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOlszOC41ODI1MjYxNTkzNTMzMywtMTAwLjk0MjM4MjgxMjUwMDAxXSwiem9vbSI6NX0<p>Europe: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sneezemap.com&#x2F;?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOls0Ny42NjUzODczNTYzMjY1NCwxMC4zNzEwOTM3NTAwMDAwMDJdLCJ6b29tIjo1fQ
======
billions
Here's the links that didn't turn out in the description:

[https://SneezeMap.com/](https://SneezeMap.com/)

US:
[https://sneezemap.com/?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOlszOC41ODI1MjYxNTkz...](https://sneezemap.com/?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOlszOC41ODI1MjYxNTkzNTMzMywtMTAwLjk0MjM4MjgxMjUwMDAxXSwiem9vbSI6NX0)

Europe:
[https://sneezemap.com/?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOls0Ny42NjUzODczNTYz...](https://sneezemap.com/?zone=eyJjZW50ZXIiOls0Ny42NjUzODczNTYzMjY1NCwxMC4zNzEwOTM3NTAwMDAwMDJdLCJ6b29tIjo1fQ)

